# Castle Creek wood report



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I know the trees you are talking about and there are some more a landowner felled into the river at the start of the last boulder garden . They have been there for years, river right next to the red cliff face. I have a good chainsaw and waders and would be willing to clear it again with help. Call me at 618-8709 . John


----------



## wirednut14er (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm up for helping after work one day this week. I also have a chainsaw and we could make quick work of it. PM me and lets clean it up! Also, looking for other locals to boat with, thinking of getting on the Crystal monday early evening and can easily be talked into any section (most fun) on the Roaring fork after we take care of the strainers.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

A couple guys and I cleared the majority of castle creek today. We were stopped by a parks guy walking the city of Aspen golf course ditch. There was a bank collapse and he was afraid we would destabilize it further. It is now possible to run far left and duck under a remaining log. This tree is just after the house below the dam. It will be a mandatory walk at higher levels. I found a paddle in Castle creek today. Call 970-920-7995 to ID.


----------



## david23 (Oct 24, 2003)

Thank you so much for taking care of that. 

I'm actually working for the city water department clearing the Holden Marolt ditch. The city parks department guys are the ditch walkers. My boss, and was the one who alerted me to the wood, called me up and asked if I had anything to do with it (which I obviously didn't). He feels bad that there was a problem. The parks guys just don't want anything to get messed up under their watch. A ton of maintenance is being done on all city ditches this year. 

The city employee in me says "no comment", but the boater in me says I may try to get out there this weekend and take care of it while the water is still down and the parks guys have the holiday weekend off. I've got a chainsaw, and I'll post if and when I know I can get out for sure.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

David23, the parks dept guy was pretty cool about it. He did have a point in that the intact tree is holding the root ball in place and it will be a good thing to pile shoring dirt on. On the other hand he was talking about getting the Army Corp of Engineers and all kinds of white water safety experts in there. I feel the fewer beurocrats involved, the better. It is only a tree after all! I have been clearing that spot of fallen cottonwoods for ten years. The bank has moved quite a bit it that time. I would suggest the ditch co. do some proactive assesment of their property and also remove this hazard that fell from their property. It will be moved by high water or form a dam, which could back up water to the already unstable bank. If you need a hand moving this officially post me, otherwise I'd prefer to stay below the radar on this on.


----------



## abd1 (May 27, 2008)

*castle creek wood*

those 2 trees at the top of the first rock garden as you come around a left/then/right hand corner are no longer there all the way across the creek . they have been cut into mostly benign pieces (4'-6') which are adrift downstream. beware that one section about 18' long but 99% cut into 6' and 12' pieces was still jammed up in the middle of the current as of yesterday evening. This portion could stay where it is or may move downstream with big flow increases. Not ideal but way better than before. passage is clean on downriver left side. a small passage at far right is an option as is a middle boof (neither recommended). best to look for the cut stump on left bank and head for it by passing a rock on the left. this is the lead in to the technical section of the upper rock garden.
Note that the root ball did not shift as a result of tree removal. any issues associated with the ditch bank erosion are not due to cleaning the channel for public safety.


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I broke my Nomad yesterday in Castle creek. I would wait for 1000 cfs in the slaughterhouse run so you float over more of the rocks. Anyone have a big guy creek boat for sale?


----------

